

Google employee shouts down San Francisco protester - plestik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yc6z2oSPdQ

======
stephencanon
Not a Google employee at all, but rather a plant, as it turns out.

Fairly extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6876397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6876397)

